# helius AM ; Dämpfer und Federwege



## kalle Nicolai (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo Freunde

in einigen Beiträgen stehen unterschiedliche und teilweise unrichtige 
Informationen über Dämpfer, Dämpferhübe und Umlenkhebelpositionen. 

Wir haben hier bei Nicolai auch schon Kunden, die uns deswegen angerufen haben. 

Ich werde mich bis zum 7.2.2010 mal hinsetzen und alle Informationen 
in übersichtlicher Weise in einem PDF zusammenfassen und auch hier hochladen. 

Ich bitte deswegen noch um ein wenig Geduld .

danke und Gruss

Kalle Nicolai


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2010)

^^ egal,- haptsache mein rahmen kommt bald  

gruss
Artur
PS:Kalle lass dir mal ein avatar bildchen einfallen ... DANKE !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (3. Februar 2010)

Super, endlich hat die Verwirrung ein Ende


----------



## Wolle RC93 (3. Februar 2010)

Super, dann werd ich mir die Mail, die ich grad schreiben wollte, erst mal sparen  .


----------



## stuk (4. Februar 2010)

hiho zusammen,
klasse,  was aber immer noch zu bedenken und zu prüfen ist, ist die Möglichkeit das bestimmter Umwerfer beim maximalen Federweg die Kettenstrebe berühren können. Meist aber nur wenn aufs kleinen Kettenblatt geschaltet ist.
Ich kann damit leben, da ich in solchen Gängen eh nicht durchfeder, aber man darf dann NIE vor der Abfahrt vergessen richtig zu schalten (gilt für alle Rahmen nicht nur fürs AM).
mfg


----------



## followupup (4. Februar 2010)

Beim AM kann man sehr gut den Umwerfer bißchen höher setzen ohne , dass es zu einer Berührung mit der Kettenstrebe oder dem darauf laufendem Schaltzug kommt.
Schalten tut es trotzdem ohne Probleme. 

Gruß f llowupup


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Februar 2010)

followupup schrieb:


> Beim AM kann man sehr gut den Umwerfer bißchen höher setzen ohne , dass es zu einer Berührung mit der Kettenstrebe oder dem darauf laufendem Schaltzug kommt.
> Schalten tut es trotzdem ohne Probleme.
> 
> Gruß f llowupup



dein bild.  was sagt uns das ?


----------



## followupup (4. Februar 2010)

Khujand  
Das war beim Aufbau, so ist er jetzt natürlich NICHT positioniert


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Februar 2010)

followupup schrieb:


> Khujand
> Das war beim Aufbau, so ist er jetzt natürlich NICHT positioniert



wie denn?


----------



## followupup (4. Februar 2010)

So


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Februar 2010)

Wenn der Umwerfer korrekt nach Shimanovorgabe ausgerichtet ist, gibt es auch keine Probleme. Zumindest nicht bei einer XT-Kurbel in Verbindung mit XT/SLX Umwerfer.

Wichtig bei einer 2-Fach Kombi ist, dass man zur Ausrichtung den Durchmesser des 44er KB berücksichtig und sich nicht am mittleren 32/36er Blatt orientiert.

Hier mal ein Bild mit 51mm Hub, mit 57mm ist der Abstand zwar geringer, stösst aber trotzdem nicht an. Zur Sicherheit kann man den Umwerfer 1-2mm höher platzieren, die Schaltperfomance leidet nicht darunter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (4. Februar 2010)

DANKE ! 
u. der reifen kommt auch nicht ans sitzrohr ?

@dreamdeep 
welche KB grösse (das  grosse?)


----------



## followupup (4. Februar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE !
> u. der reifen kommt auch nicht ans sitzrohr ?
> 
> @dreamdeep
> welche KB grösse (das  grosse?)



Beim 57mm und abgelassener Luft (im Dämpfer) hat der NN2.4 bei mir Kontakt mit dem Sitzrohr


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Februar 2010)

Hab es in anderem Thread ja schon mal geschrieben: 57mm Hub und 2.35 Minion/Highroller waren bei meinem AM (Juli 09) kein Problem. Hoffe beim neuen hat sich das nicht geändert. Bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt auf das PDF von Kalle.



KHUJAND schrieb:


> welche KB grösse (das  grosse?)



44t, war wie gesagt nur zum ausrichten drauf.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Februar 2010)

DANKE  Leute...


----------



## stuk (4. Februar 2010)

dann scheint der Umwerfer beim AM kein Problem zusein. gut so.
Anschlagskontrollen sind aber immer sinnvoll


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Februar 2010)

einzich die unschöne hohe pos.des umwerfers 
bei einem 38KB + Bash stört die optik 
(wird bei mir der fall sein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (4. Februar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> einzich die unschöne hohe pos.des umwerfers
> bei einem 38KB + Bash stört die optik
> (wird bei mir der fall sein)



Wieso nimmst Du nicht den 2-Fach SLX Umwerfer? Der wird am SLX Bashguard (16,5cm Durchmesser) ausgerichtet und ist dann schön bündig.

Ich hatte übrigens zuletzt einen Top-Swing Umwerfer verbaut, geht auch, muss dann halt etwas höher positioniert (wegen der Schweißnähte) und exakt eingestellt werden. Optisch sieht das aber am besten aus.


----------



## sluette (4. Februar 2010)

ich schreib's ja immer wieder, hammerschmidt fahren und den ganzen kram vergessen. es kann so einfach sein...


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Februar 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> ich schreib's ja immer wieder, hammerschmidt fahren und den ganzen kram vergessen. es kann so einfach sein...



du bist ja auch hammerschmidt testfahrer...  
wenn überhaupt kommt sie mir in 1-2 jahren drann.  


@dreamdeep 
hab mir einen sram X 9 umwerfer bestellt. + truvativ OCT kurbel 24z./38z.+ E13 Bash.


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Februar 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> ich schreib's ja immer wieder, hammerschmidt fahren und den ganzen kram vergessen. es kann so einfach sein...



Stimmt. Aber ich probiere mich zurückzuhalten bis die B-Boxx kommt. Die ist dann hoffentlich leichter als die HS.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Februar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> die ist dann hoffentlich "leiser" als die hs.


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Februar 2010)




----------



## Speziazlizt (4. Februar 2010)

ausgezeichnet  das nenn ich nen service!


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Februar 2010)

das war mein anruf!


----------



## Speziazlizt (4. Februar 2010)

hatte auch mal ne mail geschickt...


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Februar 2010)

Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (4. Februar 2010)

ich abonnier hier mal^^


----------



## kalle Nicolai (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo Jungs

hier nun das lang ersehnte PDF

gruss

Kalle


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Februar 2010)

Spitze, jetzt sind alle Unklarheiten beseitigt, Danke 

Also doch 170mm bei 57mm Hub.

Eine Frage hÃ¤tte ich allerdings noch, kÃ¶nntest Du die folgende Aussage noch mal nÃ¤her erlÃ¤utern, also was genau wird in der zweiten Position besser? 

"Die beste Performance fuÌr einem DaÌmpfer mit 200mm LaÌnge und 57mm Hub erhaÌlt man , wenn man diesen in der âzweiten Position von obenâ einhaÌngt. Der Federweg betraÌgt dann rund 155mm ."

EDIT: noch eine Frage, gelten diese Angaben auch fÃ¼r das 2010er AM? Im PDF ist nur von 08/09 die Rede.

...


----------



## acid-driver (5. Februar 2010)

cool, danke für die info. 

jetzt brauche ich ja bloß noch meinen rahmen


----------



## followupup (5. Februar 2010)

Super  Vielen Dank Kalle

170mm bei 57mm Hub , dass hört sich doch ganz nett an.
Und mein überarbeiteter Monarch und reparierte Revelation ist heute auch wieder gekommen 
Was für ein  Wochenendanfang


----------



## kalle Nicolai (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo

die Aussagen im PDF gelten für alle bisher gebauten Helius AM Rahmen 
(= 2008/2009/2010 er), die mit 200er Dämpfer ausgeliefert worden sind.

Um die Dämpfer thermisch nicht zu überlasten, raten die Dämpferhersteller von Übersetzungsverhältnissen größer 3 ab. Wenn man die 170mm zugrunde legt, dann sind wir ja schon bei 3. Kurz und gut: Das Fahrwerk liegt bei der 155mm Einstellung besser wie mit der 170er. 

gruss

Kalle Nicolai

PS.: *NEWS:* den Helius AM wird es jedoch ab sofort auch mit einem 216er Monarch Dämpfer geben (optional). Hierzu jedoch mehr in einem PDF, welches ich heute abend noch sende.


----------



## Speziazlizt (5. Februar 2010)

um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, den 216er Dämpfer kann man dann auch in jedes AM einbauen?


----------



## acid-driver (5. Februar 2010)

im kfka thread war von einer anderen dämpferhalterung die rede, die es optional gibt.


----------



## Wildsäule (5. Februar 2010)

Das heisst aber auch das wenn man 155mm Federweg haben möchte ein Dämpfer mit 51mm Hub nicht zu empfehlen ist. Dieser hat dann ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von über 3. 

Gut das ich nen 57mm Hub Dämpfer hier liegen hab der sehnsüchtig auf sein neues Zuhause wartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalle Nicolai (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo, 

hier das PDF in Bezug auf die Verwendung eines 216er RS Monarchs im
Helius AM. 

gruss

kalle

PS.: hohe Übersetzungsverhältnisse um die 3 sind nicht "verboten", sondern nur schlechter
als kleinere. Bitte nicht misinterpretieren.


----------



## followupup (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo Kalle,

könntest Du auch gleich mal den Preis für die 216 Dämpferaufnahme +
neue Umlenkhebel posten wenn man umrüsten möchte.
Lieferzeit ca.?


Danke


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Februar 2010)

Danke @Kalle 

Braucht jemand einen DHX5 200/57mm in tiptop Zustand mit nagelneuer Titanfeder?


----------



## hands diamond (5. Februar 2010)

@dreamdeep

was ist dein plan? fox dhx coil mit 216mm einbaulänge oder den monarch ausprobieren?


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Februar 2010)

danke für die aufklärung. ich hab jetzt beide dämpfer.
was ich noch fragen wollte:

ändert sich beim einhängen des dämpfers ins obere und untere loch nie die geometrie des sitzwinkels? sprich ist der hinterbau im ausgefederten zustand jeweils komplett gleich? das cad spricht diese sprache.

was kann man nicht alles für geile geometrien aus der helius grundkonstruktion bauen. 
ein schlanker 400mm schwingarm und nach vorne versetzter dämpferaufnahme um die orginal sitzstreben verwenden zu können und fertig wär das slopestyleumbauset.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Februar 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> @dreamdeep
> 
> was ist dein plan? fox dhx coil mit 216mm einbaulänge oder den monarch ausprobieren?


Wieder eine DHX5 mit Titanfeder aber mit 216mm Einbaulänge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalle Nicolai (6. Februar 2010)

- ja, beim helius AM bleibt die Geometrie gleich, egal wie der Dämpfer eingehängt ist

- preise siehe "helius am ersatzteile" im Order Generator auf der webpage

gruss

Kalle


----------



## corfrimor (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo Kalle,

Du hast oben Folgendes geschrieben:



kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Um die Dämpfer thermisch nicht zu überlasten, raten die Dämpferhersteller von Übersetzungsverhältnissen größer 3 ab.



Wie ist das denn dann beim Helius RC? Da liegt das Übersetzungsverhältnis ja, wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, bei 3,2 : 1 (120mm Federweg bei 37,5mm Dämpferhub), also deutlich über 3 (bei meinem haben mein Händler und ich sogar 125mm Federweg gemessen, was auf ein Verhältnis von 3,3 : 1 rausläuft).

Muß ich mir jetzt Sorgen um meinen Dämpfer machen ? 

Sorry für off topic (=> kein AM), aber irgendwie paßt's ja doch zum Thema.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Rockcity Roller (6. Februar 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Muß ich mir jetzt Sorgen um meinen Dämpfer machen ?



nein, musst du nicht. das ION zb. hat auf 230mm federweg auch ein übersetzungsverhältnis von mehr als 1:3. 
die einstellbarkeit des dämpfers wird halt etwas eingeschränkt bei so hohen verhältnissen. dem ion z.b. würde ein 240mm dämpfer auch besser stehn als ein 222er, aber wirklich beurteilen kann ich das auch nicht. der trend geht halt zu niedrigen übersetzungsverhältnissen, aber wieviel es ausmacht kann ich auch nicht sagen.


----------



## frankweber (6. Februar 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber ich probiere mich zurückzuhalten bis die B-Boxx kommt. Die ist dann hoffentlich leichter als die HS.


 

Schade aber die b box kommt wohl nicht von Nicolai............ sozusagen auf Eis gelegt laut telefonischer Auskunft von Stephan ? von der Fa Nicolai.

Hatte ich mir auch gewünscht ......vor allem nicht nur in grau 

Gruß Frank


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt jedenfalls einen neuen 216 Dämpfer bestellt. Bin sehr gespannt wie und ob es sich spürbar auf den Hinterbau auswirken wird.

@frankweber: oh, hoffentlich nicht, das wäre echt tragisch


----------



## bertrueger (7. Februar 2010)

Bei mir wird auch ein 216 DHX Air zum Einsatz kommen. Muss nur noch die vordere Dämpferaufnahme dazubestellen, da der Rahmen bereits auf dem Postweg ist. 3 Wochen früher als geplant.

Gruß
Bert


----------



## Wildsäule (7. Februar 2010)

Frankweber hat leider recht mit der b-boxx  Hab das selbe schon vor 2 Monaten gehört und mir darauf hin eine Hammerschmidt bestellt.


----------



## acid-driver (7. Februar 2010)

warum denn das?

hammershit will ich nicht, clavi ist zu teuer, also aus der traum einer kurbel made in germany?


----------



## obim (7. Februar 2010)

Irr ich mich, oder sind die neuen Hebel noch nicht im Ordergenerator?

ad HS: nach einem halben Jahr "Test": die is schon ok, 
ich jedenfalls fahr nie wieder mit Umwerfer.

von der b-boxx hätte ich mir folgende Verbesserungen zu HS erwartet:
- Gewicht ca 50% niedriger
- ein zeitgemäßes BB
- weniger fummelig/leichtere Wartbarkeit
- weniger Spiel
- Nicolai-typischer Service & Ersatzteilversorgung

Wenns Nicolai nicht macht, machts halt wer anderer.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Februar 2010)

Echt traurig das die B-Boxx eingestampft ist 

Bleibt nur zu hoffen dass Shimano irgendwann mal nachzieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (8. Februar 2010)

was müssen meine traurigen augen hier lesen? Die B-Boxx soll eingestampft werden ????

Kalle das kannst du doch nicht machen? Die war so gut wie fertig. Hat sich denn kein Investor für die Werkzeuge gefunden? Ich könnte 300 Euro geben!


----------



## Mythilos (26. Februar 2010)

Fahre ein 2010er Helius AM mit 140mm (da ich vorn 140mm fahre).
Dämpfer 2010er Fox RP32 BV

Folgende Probleme:
Wenn ich den Sag (geht ja letztlich nur übers Aufpumpen) "richtig" einstelle, dann habe ich 2, für mich, sehr nervige Dinge:
- selbst beim gerade aus "rollern" auf Asphalt nutze ich bereits 2/3 des Hubes
- auch bei ProPedal 3 Aktivierung wippe ich und das nicht zu knapp!

Pumpe ich mehr Druck in den Dämpfer (9 Bar) dann nutze ich halt weniger Hub beim Asphaltgondeln aus, aber das Ansprechverhalten ist weit entfernt von sensibel!
Zugstufe habe ihc verschiedenes ausprobiert und scheine da mit der Mitte (glaub 4 Klicks von 8) am Besten zu fahren.

Wie löse ich das Problem?
Mein Körpergewicht beim Fahren sollte so ca. 83kg +/-2kg sein.

Mein Ziel ist eine deutlich progressivere Dämpfung hin zu bekommen, welche schön sensibel reagiert und beim strampeln nicht wippt, weder bergauf noch auf der geraden!
Da wäre die Variante mit Toxoholics..allerdigns ist der Dämpfer neu und da macht das noch keinen Sinn... wohl eher würde es in so einem Fall Sinn zu machen den Dämpfer zu tauschen, oder?


----------



## flyingscot (26. Februar 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Pumpe ich mehr Druck in den Dämpfer (9 Bar) dann nutze ich halt weniger Hub beim Asphaltgondeln aus, aber das Ansprechverhalten ist weit entfernt von sensibel!



Ich bin minimal leichter als du und fahre mit dem Maximalfederweg (170mm). Wenn ich den Dämpferdruck mal simpel per Dreisatz umrechne, käme ich bei deinen 140mm etwa auf 11 Bar, allerdings mit einem RP23 XV. Da der Kolben aber den selben Druckmesser haben dürfte, müssten die Drücke jedenfalls grob vergleichbar sein. Ich habe dann eine Sag von ca. 30-35%. Sensibel ist der Hinterbau nicht, aber das ist bei den straffen Gleitlagern von Nicolai auch nur schlecht machbar. Das merkt man schon, wenn man am Rahmen versucht den Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer zu bewegen, da spürt man sehr deutlich den Lagerwiderstand.


----------



## stuk (26. Februar 2010)

hey mythilos,
was würde denn passieren wenn du probehalber den Dämpfer ins zweite Loch von oben hängst?
(klar hast Du dann vorne 140 und hinten ca. 160, könnte ja auch gut funktionieren!)
aber so würdest Du erfahren ob der Dämpfer ansich ok fürs AM ist.
(je weiter unten eingehangen desto strammer dürfte das fahrwerk werden ??)

ich hatte ähnliche Probleme mal mit einem extra fürs T. Remedy abgestimmten RP23. Wohl wegen der Druckstufe die für den schwimmenden Hinterbau komisch eingestellt war, ist der ständig im Helius (CC) durchgesagt....

Ist Dein Fox Serie oder ist er auch für irgendein Hersteller eingestellt?

mfg


----------



## softbiker (26. Februar 2010)

Jepp. Ich halte Dämpfer ohne Ausgleichsbehhälter und gerade Luftdämpfer für nicht allzu ideal.
Den Durschlagschutz also die Progression zum Schluss hin erreicht man ja durch aufpumpen des piggybacks. 
Beim Coil-Dämpfer mag dass Piggyback ja noch fehlen dürfen weil hier die Feder die Progressionskurve beeinflusst und von vornherein etwas steifer ist beim Luftdämpfer hast du das halt nicht so spürbar. Daher muss er hald etwas stärker aufgepumpt werden damit die Wackelei unterdrückt wird. Das Pro-Pedal beim RP23 halte ich eigentlich für ein reines Plazebo. 
Das macht sich minimalst spürbar.
Auch wenn die Geo so ausgelegt ist dass sie etwas antriebsneutraler erscheint, mir kann keiner erzählen dass man den Wiegetritt gänzlich unterdrücken kann. Das ist Hirngespinnst. Wäre dass der Fall dürfte der Dämpfer erst bei Belastungen oberhalb deines Körpergewichts anfangen zu arbeiten. 
Wenn du unbedingt einen Luftdämpfer haben möchtest dann kauf dir einen mit Piggyback ansonst wirst du mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer wohl eher glücklich.
Aber eins ist klar auf dem Bock treten ohne das er wippt und dann verlangen dass der Dämpfer bei jedem Kieselstein anspricht das funktioniert nicht.


----------



## stuk (26. Februar 2010)

@softbiker
darum fahre ich jetzt selbst im CC einen schönen "leichten" Stahldämpfer, ohne Ausgleichbehälter. Der DHX-air wäre mir ne Alternative aber er ist genauso schwer und man ist wieder die ganze saison mit dem einstellen beschäftigt.
Meiner Meinung nach funktioniert das "Helius-Prinzip" am Besten mit einem Stahldämpfer, es sei denn man mags ein wenig straffer.  Beim RC ist das ja so gewünscht und sinvoll.


----------



## Mythilos (26. Februar 2010)

Erstmal Danke für die schnellen und umfangreichen Antowrten! 
-den RP32 XV habe ich bei Nicolai gleich mit geordert

-140mm --> 160mm, ich weiß nicht so recht, denn überall ist es eher so dass man vorn+hinten die selben Federwege fährt! Es geht ja drum dass das Rad ausgweogen sein soll und nicht ob der Dämpfer bei 160mm funktioniert!

-Wiegetritt: ich wippe selbst bei PP3 schon im Sitzen! Den Unterschied merkt man schon, aber wippen tuts trotzdem!

-11Bar? wow, ok, ich werde die Tage mal testen! Werde aber wohl erst nächste Woche dazu kommen!

Da ich das Rad von Tour bis zu seichten Freerideeinlagen (also Asphalt und Schmutz ;-) )nutze, soll der Dämpfer von nahe Lockout bis zu softem Ansprechverhalten und ähnlicher Progression wie meine Fox 32 RLC verfügen. Davon abgesehen, dass ich den RP32 XV aufgrund seiner positiven Kritiken, seines geringen Gewichtes und mir aufgrund seinem positivem Auffallen in einem Lapierre genommen habe und da noch ein bischen testen werde, welchen Dämpfer würdet ihr entsprechend meiner Anforderung empfehlen?

"Aber eins ist klar auf dem Bock treten ohne das er wippt und dann verlangen dass der Dämpfer bei jedem Kieselstein anspricht das funktioniert nicht."

Daher auch die Entscheidung zum ProPedal! Ein bischen im Wiegetritt wippen ist doch ok, "pumpen" wäre nicht ok aber wippen beim "normalen" Fahren auf ebenem Asphalt find ich ebenso nervig!


----------



## corfrimor (26. Februar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Das Pro-Pedal beim RP23 halte ich eigentlich für ein reines Plazebo.
> Das macht sich minimalst spürbar.



Das läßt sich so definitiv nicht verallgemeinern. Ich fahre den rp23 (2010er Modell) in 'nem Helius RC und da macht die Plattform, je nach Stufe, einen erheblichen Unterschied aus. In Stufe 3 fährt sich das Bike fast wie ein Hardtail, Stufe 1 unterdrückt einfach nur das Wippeln etwas, Stufe 2 liegt dazwischen. Also alles so, wie's sein soll. 

Inwieweit sich die andere Kineamtik des AM's auswirkt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## flyingscot (26. Februar 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> -11Bar? wow, ok, ich werde die Tage mal testen! Werde aber wohl erst nächste Woche dazu kommen!



Wie gesagt, nur grob umgerechnet, real habe ich hier 170mm Federweg, 57mm Hub und etwa 13.5 Bar im Dämpfer. Und der RP23 XV ist auch nicht so toll, da er wie bei den großvolumigen Dämpfern häufig zu beobachten, schon etwas schneller durch den Federweg rauscht. Meiner ist gerade zum Service und ich lasse die Druckstufe von high auf medium umbauen mit der Hoffnung, dass das Ansprechen etwas sensibler wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (26. Februar 2010)

@ mythilos
ich meinte das 140/160 ja auch nur mal Deinen Dämpfer zu testen.
(ich muss auch unbedingt vorne fast den gleichen Federweg wie hinten haben sonst fühle ich mich unwohl, obwohl es aber viele Leute gibt die bei freeridern hinten 20 mehr fahren als vorne) 
wenn Dein Dämpfer von N kommt wird er schon passen, zumindest für die oberten Aufhängungen. Bei Fox gibt es ja auch verschiedene Abstimmungen die durch Balken angezeigt werden, welche dafür aber fürs AM und der unteren Aufhängung passen ist fraglich. 
mein tip: checke den Dämpfer mal im zweiten Loch von oben und stelle so fest das er nicht defekt ist (könnte ja auch sein und dann hat das ja nix mit der unteren Aufhängung zu tun) und rufe dann mal bei N an und rede mit denen über dein Abstimmungsproblem bei kleineren Federwegen.
mfg


----------



## DJT (26. Februar 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Meiner ist gerade zum Service und ich lasse die Druckstufe von high auf medium umbauen mit der Hoffnung, dass das Ansprechen etwas sensibler wird.



Genau das hab ich letztes Jahr auch gemacht! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5739318&postcount=377

Und es hat sich definitiv gelohnt.


----------



## Mythilos (26. Februar 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich letztes Jahr auch gemacht!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5739318&postcount=377
> 
> Und es hat sich definitiv gelohnt.



naja, der Service kostet gleich mal über 100 und das obwohl der Dämpfer neu ist! Da ist die Frage ob man den dann nicht eher verkauft und die Kohle in einen passenderen Dämpfer investiert!


----------



## DJT (26. Februar 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> naja, der Service kostet gleich mal über 100 und das obwohl der Dämpfer neu ist! Da ist die Frage ob man den dann nicht eher verkauft und die Kohle in einen passenderen Dämpfer investiert!



Der Gedanke stimmt! 
Mein Dämpfer war 3 Monate alt als ich ihn umbauen lies, sogesehen Quatsch. Aber ich war mit der Performance unzufrieden, und bin das Risiko eben auf diesem Wege eingegangen und hab die Kohle gesetzt


----------



## flyingscot (26. Februar 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> Der Gedanke stimmt!
> Mein Dämpfer war 3 Monate alt als ich ihn umbauen lies, sogesehen Quatsch. Aber ich war mit der Performance unzufrieden, und bin das Risiko eben auf diesem Wege eingegangen und hab die Kohle gesetzt



Ich habe daher ein Jahr abgewartet, bis der Service sowieso üblich ist.


----------



## DJT (26. Februar 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich habe daher ein Jahr abgewartet, bis der Service sowieso üblich ist.



Und damit ein Jahr bessere Performance und Ansprechverhalten verschenkt. Oder andersrum 100 gespart, wie man's sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (26. Februar 2010)

ihr sprecht jetzt aber vom rp23 oder?

nicht, dass ich mir sorgen machen muss, wenn ich mir den dhx air einbaue^^


----------



## DJT (26. Februar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ihr sprecht jetzt aber vom rp23 oder?



Yep!


----------



## fuzzball (26. Februar 2010)

Hat jemand schonmal die MZ Roco ausprobiert? werd wahrscheinlich einen gebrauchten modfizierten RPL (mit 57mm hub) als Übergangslösung nehmen, da wippt im LO wenigstens nix


----------



## checkb (27. Februar 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hat jemand schonmal die MZ Roco ausprobiert? werd wahrscheinlich einen gebrauchten modfizierten RPL (mit 57mm hub) als Übergangslösung nehmen, da wippt im LO wenigstens nix



Ja, wenn du ihn haben möchtest einfach PN schicken.

checkb


----------



## Mythilos (27. Februar 2010)

kurzes Update:
Ich habe Nicolai eine Mail geschrieben und die Situation mal kurz dargestellt.
20Min später hatte ich eine Antwort von Kalle!

Ich bekomme jetzt einen 216er RS Monarch mit E-tunbe plus die Befestigungsbleche zugeschickt und kann das mal vergleichsweise testen.


Was für ein Service!..und schnell!


Ob ich den RS dann gegen den FOX tausche weiß ich noch nicht.. ich werde mit dem Fox noch ein bischen testen, denn eigentlich wollte ich den, weil er mir gefallen hatte...


----------



## stuk (28. Februar 2010)

sagte ich  doch, einfach mal mit N sprechen.....
mfg


----------



## Wolle RC93 (10. März 2010)

Kann mittlerweile eigentlich schon jemand über Erfahrungen mit dem 216er Monarch mit E-Tune im AM berichten?

Bei mir stellt sich momentan nämlich auch die Dämpfer-Frage für meinen Rahmen, der im Mai kommt. Luft würde ich schon ganz gern mal ausprobieren. Kann man da ruhigen Gewissens den Monarch nehmen oder sollte man über den Aufpreis zum DHX Air nachdenken. Habe jetzt schon öfters über sehr hohe Drücke bei schweren Fahrern gelesen. Knapp 100kg kommen bei mir mit Montour halt auch zusammen.

Wie sind da Eure Erfahrungen? Oder doch lieber Stahlfeder  ?


----------



## softbiker (10. März 2010)

Wolle RC93 schrieb:


> Kann mittlerweile eigentlich schon jemand über Erfahrungen mit dem 216er Monarch mit E-Tune im AM berichten?
> 
> Bei mir stellt sich momentan nämlich auch die Dämpfer-Frage für meinen Rahmen, der im Mai kommt. Luft würde ich schon ganz gern mal ausprobieren. Kann man da ruhigen Gewissens den Monarch nehmen oder sollte man über den Aufpreis zum DHX Air nachdenken. Habe jetzt schon öfters über sehr hohe Drücke bei schweren Fahrern gelesen. Knapp 100kg kommen bei mir mit Montour halt auch zusammen.
> 
> Wie sind da Eure Erfahrungen? Oder doch lieber Stahlfeder  ?



Bei dem Gewicht auf jeden Fall Stahlfeder. Da wirst du mim Luftdämpfer keine Freude haben.


----------



## sluette (11. März 2010)

pipalapipp ! 
bei ca. 100kg sind weder monarch noch dhx überfordert.
der monarch benötigt aber einen höheren luftdruck was sich auch im ansprechverhalten niederschlägt. ich fahre den dhx air mit ca. 17bar (250psi), beim monarch warens immer 19bar. 
ich hab's ja schon öfters geschrieben hier, mit dem dhx fährt sich das AM wie ein sänfte.

und, @ wolle: ich würde heute auf jeden fall den 216er dämpfer nehmen weil das übersetzungsverhältniss dann besser ist.


----------



## checkb (11. März 2010)

> ich hab's ja schon öfters geschrieben hier, mit dem dhx fährt sich das AM wie ein sänfte.



Sehe ich genauso. Ich habe mit Kram 90 Kilo und fahre je nach Gefühlslage zwischen 15 - 17 Bar.

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (11. März 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> und, @ wolle: ich würde heute auf jeden fall den 216er dämpfer nehmen weil das übersetzungsverhältniss dann besser ist.



Volle Zustimmung! Und dazu entweder einen DHX Air oder Coil mit Titanfeder. Die kleinvolumigen "CC Dämpfer" wie Monarch und RP23 haben imho im Helius nichts verloren.


----------



## Mythilos (13. März 2010)

verstehe ich das richtig, nachdem ich das so alles gelesen habe, dass ich für mein Helius AM gekauft 2009, Rahmen aber von 2010, Umlenkhebel aber 2009, Reifen hinten Big Betty 2,4, Federweg vorn z.Z. 140mm, Federweg hinten ..2. Loch von unten

folgenden Dämpfer verwenden sollte/könnte:
Fox DHX Air 5.0 200...

Denn eigentlich kann man da doch aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten am Rahmen und am Umlenkheben nahezu jeden Dämpfer fahren, davon abgesehen, dass natürlich dann der Hub des Dämpfers entsprechend passen sollte um Kollisionen zu vermeiden.
Ich werde mal meinen RP32 (200/57) ins 2. Loch von oben hängen um zu schauen, was ich da performancetechnisch tut, ob ich das überhaupt bemerke.. leider komm ich erst in  1 Woche dazu..


----------



## dreamdeep (13. März 2010)

> nahezu jeden Dämpfer fahren, davon abgesehen, dass natürlich dann der Hub des Dämpfers entsprechend passen sollte um Kollisionen zu vermeiden.


Solange er 200mm Einbaulänge hat, ja. 



> Denn eigentlich kann man da doch aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Befestigungsmöglichkeiten am Rahmen und am Umlenkheben


Es gibt nur die 4 Löcher am Umlenkhebel, der Rahmen selbst bzw. die vordere Dämpferaufnahme hat keine unterschiedliche Befestigungsmöglichkeiten. 
Für dem Dämpfer mit 216mm Einbaulänge braucht es dann den genannten 2011er Umlenkhebel und die andere vordere Dämpferaufnahme.


----------



## Mythilos (13. März 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Für dem Dämpfer mit 216mm Einbaulänge braucht es dann den genannten 2011er Umlenkhebel und die andere vordere Dämpferaufnahme.



Ja!
Allerdings waren da auch verschiedene Dämpferaufnahmen und da die offensichtlich auch veränderbar sind...für den Fall dass man daheim einen Dämpfer liegen hat, dachte ich das man dann "einfach andere Aufnahmen dran macht und fertig!"..war nur so ein Gedanke!


----------



## dreamdeep (13. März 2010)

Ah ok, da hab ich Dich falsch verstanden. Wäre wirklich mal interessant zu erfahren, für was die anderen abgebildeten Aufnahmen sind bzw. wie sich diese auswirken.


----------



## dreamdeep (17. März 2010)

Ich habe heute nun die Titanfeder für den 216mm Dämpfer bekommen. Da durch den größeren Hub eine weichere Feder benötigt wird, ist das Mehrgewicht zum 200mm Dämpfer mit 29g verkraftbar

*216mm mit 450x2.5*







*200mm mit 550x2.5*


----------



## hands diamond (17. März 2010)

wieviel wiegst du fahrfertig?


----------



## dreamdeep (17. März 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> wieviel wiegst du fahrfertig?



Nackt ca 80-82kg. Fahrfertig ist halt sehr unterschiedlich, je nach Schutzausrüstung, Rucksack mit Trinkblase etc. vielleicht im Schnitt so 85kg.


----------



## checkb (17. März 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Nackt ca 80-82kg. Fahrfertig ist halt sehr unterschiedlich, je nach Schutzausrüstung, Rucksack mit Trinkblase etc. vielleicht im Schnitt so 85kg.



Nur 3 Kilo an Klamotten etc., schei55 Leichtklamottenträger mit leerer Trinkblase.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (17. März 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Nur 3 Kilo an Klamotten etc., schei55 Leichtklamottenträger mit leerer Trinkblase.



5 Kilo, bin von den 80 kg ausgegangen, das ist während der Saison eher passend, die 82 kg sind Winterspeck


----------



## obim (26. März 2010)

166g wiegen übrigends meine neuen
-11/B Dämpferpatschen ...

Jetzt braucht nur noch der neue Dämpfer kommen und dann gehts rund ...

Dreamdeep, bist die 450er schon gefahren?


----------



## dreamdeep (26. März 2010)

obim schrieb:


> Dreamdeep, bist die 450er schon gefahren?



Ne, Rahmen ist leider noch nicht da.


----------



## acid-driver (26. März 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ne, Rahmen ist leider noch nicht da.




 

mich hat heute auch keiner angerufen


----------



## obim (29. März 2010)

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe - welche Anleitung verwend ich beim AM 
für den Aus-/Einbau der Umlenkhebel bzw. wie krieg ich die Vorspannkappen runter?

Hab mich grad im Keller mit meinem Werkzeug ausgebreitet und sollt da möglichst bald wieder weg ...


----------



## guru39 (29. März 2010)

Du brauchst nen 4mm Innensechskantschlüssel und einen 2,5mm.
4er Gegenhalten und mit dem 2,5er die Kontermadenschraube auf machen
der Rest sollte sich von selbst ergeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obim (29. März 2010)

Suuuuper, danke! Das hat geklappt! 

Die Achse hätt ich fast nicht aus dem rechten Umlenker bekommen, 
mit etwas hebel des linken gings dann. 

Beim Zusammenbau fällt mir jetzt auf, dass da unten doch vier IGUS-Scheiben
waren und die Achse bündig mit den Umlenkern abgeschlossen hat.

Nun, mit den neuen Umlenkern die um genau nix dicker sind geht sich das nicht aus ... 

Gehören doch 2 Scheiben hinauf? Wenn ja welche?
Oder wird das ganze ohnehin durch die Vorspannungsschraube zusammengezogen?

Edit:
lt. http://nicolai.net/manuals/manuals/01-Fig_HeliusCCFR_hebel_rocker_09.pdf bzw.
http://nicolai.net/manuals/manuals/02-HeliusCCFR_hebel_rocker_09.pdf passt eh alles; - oder auch nicht; ich geh das mal nachmessen ...


----------



## flyingscot (30. März 2010)

obim schrieb:


> Beim Zusammenbau fällt mir jetzt auf, dass da unten doch vier IGUS-Scheiben
> waren und die Achse bündig mit den Umlenkern abgeschlossen hat.


Bündig sollte sie nicht abgeschlossen haben. Die Achse sollte einige 1/10mm versenkt sein, da sonst die Lagervorspanneinheiten nichts mehr vorspannen können...



obim schrieb:


> Gehören doch 2 Scheiben hinauf? Wenn ja welche?
> Oder wird das ganze ohnehin durch die Vorspannungsschraube zusammengezogen?



4 ist schon richtig, jeweils links und rechts neben den beiden Druckstrebenlagern. Wichtig ist auch der Abstand für die Dämpferbuchse, er sollte genau die 49mm betragen. Bei mir waren es nach mehrmaligem korrektem Zusammenbau immer nur zwischen 48-48.5mm. Wenn man dann die 49er Buchse mit etwas Kraft dort zwischendrückt, habe ich Spiel im Druckstrebenlager bekommen -> Beide Lager nach kurzer Zeit ausgeschlagen. Durch entsprechende Passscheiben sollte es jetzt korrekt funktionieren ... wenn endlich mein Dämpfer von Toxo wiederkommt.


----------



## obim (30. März 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auch der Abstand für die Dämpferbuchse, er sollte genau die 49mm betragen. Bei mir waren es nach mehrmaligem korrektem Zusammenbau immer nur zwischen 48-48.5mm. Wenn man dann die 49er Buchse mit etwas Kraft dort zwischendrückt, habe ich Spiel im Druckstrebenlager bekommen -> Beide Lager nach kurzer Zeit ausgeschlagen. Durch entsprechende Passscheiben sollte es jetzt korrekt funktionieren ...



Danke!

Ich hab dann doch nicht den neuen Hebel montiert,
bei mir gehts sich der Kollisionstest auch mit den alten Hebeln gut aus.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die untere Schraube nicht mehr vorspannt ... 
kann es sein, dass da zuviel Loctite drinklebt und sich die Schraube 
daher nicht mehr ganz reindrehen lässt (zumindest mit 2.8nm)?


----------



## flyingscot (30. März 2010)

obim schrieb:


> Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die untere Schraube nicht mehr vorspannt ...
> kann es sein, dass da zuviel Loctite drinklebt und sich die Schraube
> daher nicht mehr ganz reindrehen lässt (zumindest mit 2.8nm)?



Eigentlich brauchst du da gar kein Loctite, da es ja eine Kontermadenschraube gibt. Und wenn du diese fast ganz rausgedreht hast, solltest du es immer schaffen, entsprechend vorzuspannen. Danach natürlich wieder richtig kontern. Woher hast du die 2.8NM? In den Anleitungen fand ich nur sinngemäß "mindestens so weit vorspannen, dass es kein Spiel gibt, maximal soviel, dass sich das montierte Teil sich nicht mehr durch die Schwerkraft bewegt".


----------



## obim (31. März 2010)

Danke! - hmmmm ... werd mir das nochmal genauer anschaun ...
die 2,8nm hab ich aus der Drehmomenttabelle


----------



## flyingscot (31. März 2010)

obim schrieb:


> Danke! - hmmmm ... werd mir das nochmal genauer anschaun ...
> die 2,8nm hab ich aus der Drehmomenttabelle



Unter der Drehmomenttabelle steht, dass diese nicht für die Lagervorspannschrauben gelten... 2.8NM sind nach meinem Gefühl schon zu viel...


----------



## obim (31. März 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Unter der Drehmomenttabelle steht, dass diese nicht für die Lagervorspannschrauben gelten... 2.8NM sind nach meinem Gefühl schon zu viel...



Wer liest ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (30. Juni 2010)

obim schrieb:


> Irr ich mich, oder sind die neuen Hebel noch nicht im Ordergenerator?



Irgendwie bin ich gerade zu blÃ¶d dafÃ¼r, kann mir bitte kurz jemand helfen? 

Es gibt doch im Order-Generator den HE-AM-08-SDH-Links, HE-AM-08-SDH-Rechts, HE-AM-08-ULH-Links und HE-AM-08-ULH-Rechts - soweit logisch.

- Welche sind denn nun die neuen (2011er) DÃ¤mpferbefestigungen und Umlenkhebel?

Im PDF steht folgender Text:

"StandardmÃ¤Ãig wird fÃ¼r den 216er
DÃ¤mpfer der â-13erâ-offset verwendet, damit das Heck im Vergleich zum 200er DÃ¤mpfer etwas weiter ausfedert. Unter Beachtung des âsagâ ist dann die Fahrposition/Fahrbalance die gleiche wie beim
200er DÃ¤mpfer."

Warum ist dann in den Zeichnungen Ã¼berall "SDH-vorn=-11mm" angegeben?
In der Federwegs-Tabelle wiederum ist der Offset mit "-13 mm" eingetragen?

Und gleich die nÃ¤chste Frage... 

Laut PDF muss man ja, wenn man die oberste Position des Umlenkhebels nicht nutzen mÃ¶chte, diesen auch nicht tauschen. Auf dem Vergleichsbild der beiden Umlenkhebel sieht es so aus, als ob beim B-Hebel die ganze Lochreihe nur um einen Lochabstand nach unten verschoben wurde. Das wÃ¼rde doch bedeuten, dass man mit einem 216er DÃ¤mpfer einfach beim alten Hebel ein Loch weiter unten einhÃ¤ngen muss als mit dem 200er DÃ¤mpfer, um circa den selben Federweg zu erhalten, oder?

Edit: Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte... 






Ratlose GrÃ¼Ãe,
David


----------



## guru39 (30. Juni 2010)

schreibs einfach bei Anmerkungen mit rein.


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Juni 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Es gibt doch im Order-Generator den HE-AM-08-SDH-Links, HE-AM-08-SDH-Rechts, HE-AM-08-ULH-Links und HE-AM-08-ULH-Rechts - soweit logisch.
> - Welche sind denn nun die neuen (2011er) Dämpferbefestigungen und Umlenkhebel?


Das sind imho die alten, die neuen sind offensichtlich noch nicht hinterlegt.



> Warum ist dann in den Zeichnungen überall "SDH-vorn=-11mm" angegeben?
> In der Federwegs-Tabelle wiederum ist der Offset mit "-13 mm" eingetragen?


Es gehen beide. Das hängt aber auch vom Dämpfer ab. Standardmässig wird der 11er verbaut. Mit dem DHX Coil hat das bei mir nicht gepasst, der Hinterbau lies sich nicht weit genug ausfedern, es fehlten 0,5mm zu der Einbaulänge von 200mm, habe deshalb den 13er verbaut. Mit dem 13er sollten die Winkel eins Stück flacher werden, was kein Fehler ist. Inwiefern sich das spürbar auswirkt, kann ich sagen.



> Auf dem Vergleichsbild der beiden Umlenkhebel sieht es so aus, als ob beim B-Hebel die ganze Lochreihe nur um einen Lochabstand nach unten verschoben wurde.


Sie aber auch danach aus, als ob der Abstand der beiden Bohrungen für die Lager unterschiedlich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (8. Juli 2010)

bitte um hilfe
sorry verstehe das alles grade nicht....und der Rahmen ist da!!!!!!!!
ist die 11er Befestigung jetzt für 200/57 dämpfer oder wäre das die 13eroder gar noch eine andere????
Danke
mfg


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (8. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> ist die 11er Befestigung jetzt für 200/57 dämpfer oder wäre das die 13eroder gar noch eine andere????



Hi stuk,

so wie ich das verstanden habe sind sowohl die 11er als auch die 13er Befestigungen nur für die langen Dämpfer (mit 216 mm EBL und 63 mm Hub).
Dreamdeep hatte wohl das Problem, dass der DHX Coil von der Einbaulänge minimal länger als 216 mm war, und deshalb nicht ganz ausfedern konnte (Heck stieß wohl gegen den Ausfederungs-Begrenzungsanschlag). Deshalb hat er die -13er Befestigung verbaut, weshalb dann der Dämpfer um 2 mm weiter nach vorne wandert und sich das Heck somit etwas absenkt. Somit werden auch alle Winkel etwas flacher. Darum schrieb Dreamdeep ja auch, dass die zu verbauende Halterung vom Dämpfer abhängt, bei seinem DHX Coil hat es eben nicht ganz gepasst...

Du brauchst also für Deinen 200 x 57-Dämpfer weder -11 noch -13, sondern die "alten" Dämpferhalter. 

Aber warte lieber noch bis jemand eine seriöse Bestätigung gibt...


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Juli 2010)

KloBoBBerLe hat ja schon alles gesagt, genauso ist es. Und dabei ist mir in meinem Post von oben gerade ein grober Schnitzer aufgefallen, ich habe versehentlich 200mm geschrieben, *natürlich meinte ich einen Dämpfer mit 216mm Einbaulänge*! Sorry, hoffe ich habe damit keine Verwirrung gestiftet.

Mir ist aber nun nicht ganz klar, was Du für einen Dämpfer hast, 200mm oder 216mm? 


...


----------



## stuk (9. Juli 2010)

danke schoneinmal
habe ein ein 200er dämpfer und in der bestellung nix angegeben (da dies ja noch bis zur eurobike der standard sein soll) nun steht aber -11 auf der aufhängung.......
mfg


----------



## softbiker (9. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> danke schoneinmal
> habe ein ein 200er dämpfer und in der bestellung nix angegeben (da dies ja noch bis zur eurobike der standard sein soll) nun steht aber -11 auf der aufhängung.......
> mfg



Warum seh ich dann noch kein Bild?


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Juli 2010)

Dann hast Du die neuen Umlenkhebel und Dämpferhalter für den 216/63 Dämpfer. Ruf bei Nicolai an, die Umlenkhebel und Dämpferhalter bekommst Du problemlos getauscht.


----------



## stuk (9. Juli 2010)

danke dir dreamdeep


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Juli 2010)

Bitte


----------



## stuk (9. Juli 2010)

sorry noch eine frage, bevor ich meinen händler oder nicolai anrufe.

minus 11 und umlenkhebel ohne B (weiss nicht welchen ich habe) könnte aber ne passende kombi für 200er dämpfer sein???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (9. Juli 2010)

Nein, der Dämpferhalter mit -11 Offset ist für den 216mm Dämpfer. Mach keine Experimente, lass Dir die neue Teile schicken und gut


----------



## stuk (9. Juli 2010)

d a n ke


----------



## stuk (9. Juli 2010)

problem anders und genial gelöst.
super händler und nicolai sowieso!!!!
werde jetzt mal den von nicolai empfohlenden 216er e tune verbauen und mal sehen ob ich so von meiner stahldämpferorientierung wegkomme. das (grosse) teil soll ja super funzen. und die 14kilo habe ich so wohl auch geknackt.
alles wird gut


----------



## acid-driver (9. Juli 2010)

hab gerade mal meinen dämpfer umgehängt. 
dabei musste ichl leider feststellen, dass 4 von 6 schrauben der vorderen dämpferbefestigung lose waren. 
sollte eigentlich nicht sein oder kann das irgendwelche anderen gründe haben?


----------



## OldSchool (9. Juli 2010)

Nicht fest genug angezogen, selbstsichernde Muttern 1000 Mal auf und zu geschraubt?


----------



## acid-driver (10. Juli 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Nicht fest genug angezogen, selbstsichernde Muttern 1000 Mal auf und zu geschraubt?



selbstsichernde muttern? wie soll ich n die ins alu pressen? 
1000mal auf und zu geschraubt hab ich da auch nix, hab das ding gestern zum ersten mal angefasst.

naja, hätte ja sein können, dass es eine logische erklärung dafür gibt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (10. Juli 2010)

und bist du sicher das da jetzt nix an den rahmen schlägt?
lass mal die luft ab und feder ganz ein.
habe mal gehört das der dhx und bestimmte rahmengrößen und aufhängungen nur "verkehrt-rum" funktionieren.
mfg


----------



## OldSchool (10. Juli 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> selbstsichernde muttern? wie soll ich n die ins alu pressen?
> 1000mal auf und zu geschraubt hab ich da auch nix, hab das ding gestern zum ersten mal angefasst.
> 
> naja, hätte ja sein können, dass es eine logische erklärung dafür gibt^^



Hatte mein FR vor Augen und nicht daran dass das beim AM anders ist. 

Nimm halt Schraubensicherung. Man muss das nicht dauernd ab und an schrauben.


----------

